

See what happens when you start charging for your free iPhone app - pud
https://img.skitch.com/20110218-n5965t6cguqj14p2rpfp475mmq.jpg

======
octopus
Why didn't you transformed your free app in a "Lite" version and add some
levels for a paid one ?

I think this will be a better approach than simply start to charge for a free
application. You can think at the Lite version as a way to attract peoples to
your app.

